# A neat solar collector



## Ross (May 9, 2002)

A fellow I know locally has two solar collectors (heat) he built himself from a magazine article he read.......... quite a while ago. Not unlike cold frames they're just black sheet metal insulated on the back in an "L" shape covered with glass conected to a thermostatically controled fan that pulls the cold air in. He claims it works very well to heat his shop in the spring and fall and suppliments it the rest of the year. I'll try to stop in and get some pictures this week. I wouldn't mind trying to build one myself.


----------



## wy_white_wolf (Oct 14, 2004)

They work good in the proper application.

Here's something similar done on a mobil home:

http://www.mobilehomerepair.com/article17solar.htm


----------



## wilderness1989 (Feb 23, 2006)

Here are some ideas on solar heating like you are talking about.
http://www.motherearthnews.com/library/1977_September_October/Mother_s__Heat_Grabber_
http://www.motherearthnews.com/Alternative_Energy/1984_January_February/Storm_Window_Solar_Panels
http://www.motherearthnews.com/libr...on_a_Shoestring_Mother_s_Corrugated_Collector


----------



## SolarGary (Sep 8, 2005)

Hi,
Sounds interesting -- pictures would be great -- how about a little writeup as well 

Here are some more solar air collectors:
http://www.builditsolar.com/Projects/SpaceHeating/Space_Heating.htm

I use the first two that are listed on my shop/barn and my shop/garage. They both heat well, but I have to say for a space you are going to be using as a shop, the 2nd one with the big glazed doors makes for very nice daylighting in the shop. Using the rollup garage door as moveable insulation to cut down nightime losses makes it a very effective solar collector.

Gary


----------

